# WinSPS S7 bzw Step 7 --> Blutiger Anfänger



## klist (15 Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich habe nen Studentenjob als Werksstudent angenommen in dem ich eine SPS Simulation erstellen soll.
Mir wurde die Software WinMod zur verfügung gestellt, doch damit kann man meines Erachtens nach nur die Maschine selber implementieren aber keine Steuerung.
Jetzt meine Frage.
Da die Step7 Software ja relativ teuer ist habe ich gedacht ich besorge mir WinSPS s7 4.37 als Demo.

Und jetz wollte ich fragen, ob es irgendwelche Tutorials oder Ähnliches gibt um mit so einer Steuerungsprogrammierung anzufangen. Ich habe leider noch keinen blassen Schimmer wie das abläuft.
Ist WinSPS überhaupt zu empfehlen? 

Danke für die Infos Klist


----------



## falke69 (15 Juni 2009)

Mit WinMOD kannst Du die Signale der Feldgeräte simulieren und zusätzlich Logik hinter die I/O legen.

z.B. Wenn Ein Ventil öffnet lässt Du ein Integrationsglied hoch-/runterintegrieren und gibst den Wert dann auf einen Analogeingang für eine Füllstandsmessung zurück.

Zur Programmierung der SPS brauchst Du so wie Du geschrieben hast die erwähnten Programme.

Eine andere Frage: Du bist Werksstudent ? Stellt Dir Dein Arbeitgeber die benötigte Software nicht zur Verfügung ?


----------



## klist (15 Juni 2009)

Doch doch, nur wird es noch dauern bis er das WinSPS kauft, deswegen habe ich erstmal die Demo installiert.
Und gibt es irgendwelche Anleitungen wie ich mit sowas anfangen kann? und wie ich dann WinMod projekte mit den WinSPS programmen verbinden kann?

danke


----------



## falke69 (16 Juni 2009)

> So habe heute mal angefangen mit der WinSPS zu arbeiten. Habe mir dazu diese Unterlagen von der Seite geholt und hab jetz auch ein wenig angefangen. Und das erste Programm mitgeschrieben. Aber ich kapiere noch nicht so ganz wie ich das jetz mit dem WinMod in Verbindung bringe.
> 
> Habe zum Beispiel in Winmod einen Behälter der befüllt werden soll solange nicht die maximale Füllhöhe erreicht ist. Ist diese erreich geht das Ventil aus. Sollte durch den Abfluss was abfließen muss das Ventil wieder geöffnet werden und der Füllstand wieder eingestellt werden.
> 
> ...




Also:

WinMOD wird meist über Profibus an die CPU angebunden. Dazu ist in dem PC, auf dem WinMOD installiert ist, eine Karte gesteckt. Diese verbindest Du zu Deiner CPU über Profibus auf die Profibus DP Schnittstelle.

Dann musst Du die Kommunikation in der Hardwarekonfig der SPS und in WinMOD identisch konfigurieren. Wie, das steht in der Doku von WinMOD.

Wie sich die Ansteuerung des Ventils verhält, das programmierst Du in der SPS. Wie sich der Füllstand verhält, programmierst Du in WinMOD.

Hoffe, das hilft Dir etwas.


----------

